# Coffee with @Cableguynoe



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

My Friday evening hours had just hit five even; my earnings $195 (plus a few generous cash tips).
It was time for a break, I could feel it in my lower back.

I needed something big, black, strong, and hot - if driving until 2am and hitting my goal of $400 in fares were a possibility (already hit my PDB goal).
_(At 5:30am I awoke begrudgingly to get each of my vehicles an oil change, tire rotation, and alignment; was now (@9:15pm) and I was beginning to fade.)_

Destination filter had succeeded in getting me out of The City proper (following a 75% PT trip from Apple Cupertino Campus to SF), but expired just south of San Carlos.

Against my better judgement I exited the 101 SB a few miles later.

Once I'd pulled into a prime parking spot at one of my Peninsula haunts (mediocre for coffee/restrooms, excellent for quality pings in the am), I opened the forums. After perusing my alerts, I took a gander at the users I follow - to see who was online.

That's where I found Cableguynoe . (Online, as usual.)

He's all over every thread on every section of the UP forum from 'Santa Cruz' to 'Other'.
The first word always belongs to Cableguy. (Perhaps the last, as well.)
If you start a thread, he's got a retort full of wit and candor for you.

*HOW does this man have time to drive, with all of the timely postings he manufactures?*

Sidetracked from my previous mission to acquire coffee and hit the road, I mustered up what little exhausted courage I had and messaged Cableguynoe via UP, personally.

He responded (too) promptly. A few quips later he asked me if I wanted to catch a coffee with him.

(After all, I did _need_ coffee.)

It had been 32 minutes online for me with no pings to speak of, so I agreed to meet Cableguynoe for coffee at one of many well-known (red and yellow) chain diners, right off of the main freeway (near a ping hotspot) from the remote location from which he hailed from.

While alcohol most certainly would have been a better lubricant for this social endeavor, I believe we both managed the situation well - considering the terrible table service we were dealt.

Though it was clear - neither of us were the exactitudes portrayed by the guises of anonymity granted by the internet; the experience was human.

No doubt I looked a mess at 10pm, having been awake since an ungodly hour. Cableguy tolerated the experience. He had a 20/$80 Quest (+commute) to complete, I couldn't blame him for cutting our coffee short. (I received no Quest this Fri-Sun).

Our conversation, though short, was insightful.

I look forward to meeting Cableguy again, as well as more of you UP people.

Thank you Rakos and Uberdancer for contributing to our discussion.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

So that's what they call making out these days....coffee


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

It was great meeting you!

I enjoyed our talk and getting to know you a bit.

And now u can confirm to everyone that I am the guy in the picture.



thatridesharegirl said:


> He had a 20/$80 Quest (+commute) to complete, I couldn't blame him for cutting our coffee short. (I received no Quest this Fri-Sun).


I thought maybe you were ready to end our meet n greet....


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> It was great meeting you!
> 
> I enjoyed our talk and getting to know you a bit.
> 
> And now u can confirm to everyone that I am the guy in the picture.


I can now definitively assert that Cableguynoe is, in fact, as devilishly handsome as Michael C. Hall's portrayal of my favorite Dominant TV character.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I can now definitively assert that Cableguynoe is, in fact, as devilishly handsome as Michael C. Hall's portrayal of my favorite Dominant TV character.


He didn't offer you free HBO and Cinemax for that post.......Noe is the man!!!!


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> He didn't offer you free HBO and Cinemax for that post.......Noe is the man!!!!


I already had HBO Now, so he just used his Allen wrench to tighten my coax connections.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I already had HBO Now, so he just used his Allen wrench to tighten my coax connections.


I did want to say : did Noe lay the cable, but you beat me to it.....lol


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> No doubt I looked a mess at 10pm,


I LIKE COFFEE!!!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I already had HBO Now, so he just used his Allen wrench to tighten my coax connections.


thatridesharegirl is definitely not the person pictured in the thumbnail.

I've hung out with Mista T, uberlyfting123, and wingdog.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm jelly! I want to hang with Cableguynoe !

There's a dude on the Madison City forums that I've PM'd a couple of times...maybe we'll see each other at the airport.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

So you're saying he is not a troll that works for corporate?
Lol


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I already had HBO Now, so he just used his Allen wrench to tighten my coax connections.


Whoa....thats the hottest usage of an Allen wrench....ever.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

Is coffee code for something else like that "coffee" Easter egg in GTA San Andreas?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I can now definitively assert that Cableguynoe is, in fact, as devilishly handsome as Michael C. Hall's portrayal of my favorite Dominant TV character.


Sounds like Christian Bale should be fired and Noe plays himself.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Sounds like Christian Bale should be fired and Noe plays himself.


Noe has magical Beans for sure. Bale out!!!!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I already had HBO Now, so he just used his Allen wrench to tighten my coax connections.


What if I use my Monkey Wrench to tighten your Stereo Output?

:-D


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

2Cents said:


> What if I use my Monkey Wrench to tighten your Stereo Output?
> 
> :-D


The cassette player spool on the stereo could use a little lube and touch action, it's very tight.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

2Cents said:


> So you're saying he is not a troll that works for corporate?
> Lol


No, she didn't say that.

She just said I'm handsome.

Trolls can be handsome


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm bummed...no one lives near me.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

MHR said:


> I'm bummed...no one lives near me.


Your bummed, I'm all the way over on the East Coast and it's dark grey winter.....you don't meet people here, you try and talk them out of jumping from one of the 400 bridges into river.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Your bummed, I'm all the way over on the East Coast and it's dark grey winter.....you don't meet people here, you try and talk them out of jumping from one of the 400 bridges into river.


They're playing a PGA golf tournament here this weekend but it's extremely cold at 57 degrees.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The sun came out for the first time in 2 weeks, shone for a few hours and then said 'F it' and went away again.

I now understand why people commit suicide during the winter.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Your bummed, I'm all the way over on the East Coast and it's dark grey winter.....you don't meet people here, you try and talk them out of jumping from one of the 400 bridges into river.


At least you got rivers to jump into....


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> At least you got rivers to jump into....


Don't you have Lake Erie to jump into?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Your bummed, I'm all the way over on the East Coast and it's dark grey winter.....you don't meet people here, you try and talk them out of jumping from one of the 400 bridges into river.


One way to keep them from jumping is inviting them for coffee.

You never know, over coffee you might realize you both just had your first UP.net meet up


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> One way to keep them from jumping is inviting them for coffee.
> 
> You never know, over coffee you might realize you both just had your first UP.net meet up


How's the wife and daughter?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> How's the wife and daughter?


They're great!

Told my wife i met up with one of my Uber buddies.

Didn't lie....


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> There great!
> 
> Told my wife i met up with one of my Uber buddies.
> 
> Didn't lie....


Honestly, I don't doubt that you did.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> There great!
> 
> Told my wife i met up with one of my Uber buddies.
> 
> Didn't lie....


Just leave out she's a smart attractive blonde buddy.....and the code word for coffee on this forum is making out.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> There great!
> 
> Told my wife i met up with one of my Uber buddies.
> 
> Didn't lie....


Do Ana C, DID, JulesCase and Statia know about this?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MHR said:


> I'm bummed...no one lives near me.


If you or Julescase make it up to Portland drop me a PM, I will buy either of you a cup of coffee or two 

Might even invite some of the local driver homies, we still got some learnin' to do about Pool and Line, they are fresh to this market.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> *HOW does this man have time to drive, with all of the timely postings he manufactures?*


He's so good, he cloned himself.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> There great!
> 
> Told my wife i met up with one of my Uber buddies.
> 
> Didn't lie....


Things may have worked out differently if my ex-wife would have let me date.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> There great!
> 
> Told my wife i met up with one of my Uber buddies.
> 
> Didn't lie....


I still think your name is Aaron and they fired you because of your interview with fübr man.
It's ok, there is always Slyft.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I think that some other drivers are a tad bit envious. Keep us updated on the progress of your "meetings over coffee".

I'm always up for a good bachelor party, especially if it's out of town.

Never mind, I just saw that you're already married. I guess I have to wait for Damsel and SadUber to post another fantasy.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Things may have worked out differently if my ex-wife would have let me date.


I think his wife is the only one who's married in that relationship.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Honestly, I don't doubt that you did.


Many things I say here may or may not be true. 
Can't prove em...



jgiun1 said:


> Just leave out she's a smart attractive blonde buddy.....and the code word for coffee on this forum is making out.


Haha, it was just coffee.
She did give me a hug



1.5xorbust said:


> Do Ana C, DID, JulesCase and Statia know about this?


No. The mods have blocked them from even seeing this thread.

This forum might not be able to handle the results of them finding out.



1.5xorbust said:


> I think his wife is the only one who's married in that relationship.


We were happily married before I started to drive for Uber. 
And we had more money.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

It’s good to meet and greet! Glad you kids had fun.......


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Many things I say here may or may not be true.
> Can't prove em...
> 
> Haha, it was just coffee.
> ...


I know where hugs can lead. Good thing the mods did some thread blocking. I forgot about the new driver you called beautiful. I hope she was blocked.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

2Cents said:


> I still think your name is Aaron and they fired you because of your interview with fübr man.
> It's ok, there is always Slyft.


She also verified that I'm really a cable guy. 
I was wearing my work shirt under my sweater.

And before you guys start with your dirty minds, it was a zip up sweater.

There was no undressing!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I think Ana C. is going to have the CAPS lock like the guy with 9,000 rides fired in complaints section.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> I think Ana C. is going to have the CAPS lock like the guy with 9,000 rides fired in complaints section.


IT WAS JUST A SIMPLE ASSAULT!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> IT WAS JUST A SIMPLE ASSAULT!


I HAVE NO ANGER ISSUE'S- THAT TV I BOUGHT FOR TWENTY BUCKS WASN'T STOLEN.....lol


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> How's the wife and daughter?


^^^^^^
I did some blocking too. 


1.5xorbust said:


> Good thing the mods did some thread blocking.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> ^^^^^^
> I did some blocking too.


Very good blocking


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I think Ana C. is going to have the CAPS lock like the guy with 9,000 rides fired in complaints section.





thatridesharegirl said:


> IT WAS JUST A SIMPLE ASSAULT!





jgiun1 said:


> I HAVE NO ANGER ISSUE'S.....lol


Wow, how did i miss that awesome thread yesterday?

Oh yeah... Coffee


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wow, how did i miss that awesome thread yesterday?
> 
> Oh yeah... Coffee


You'll like my pushing buttons on bottom of page two Noe


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> She did give me a hug


Oh, so now you have her down for attempted assault. 



Cableguynoe said:


> Told my wife i met up with one of my Uber *buddies*.


It's all in the wording. 

I voted 0. I've met other drivers in the past, but none were UP members. I've mentioned the site to these drivers, but have no idea if they're lurking or have actually created an account.

I would meet up with any UP members for coffee.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DocT said:


> I would meet up with any UP members for coffee.


You would have to promise that I would not get banned or docked points for anything I say or do to your in person



wk1102 said:


> ^^^^^^
> I did some blocking too.


Thx bud


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You would have to promise that I would not get banned or docked points for anything I say or do to your in person


I accept hand shakes or man hugs only. I'll be sure to record everything on phone cam to keep you inline so the other ladies won't get jealous.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Well... once I had a short conversation with a seemingly "new" driver at the airport staging lot, who drove right up to me, rolled down his window, and asked me where the airport "_assignment desk_" was! Does that count?! 

Otherwise nope met no one, and  I wouldn't even want to meet me!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Well... once I had a short conversation with a seemingly "new" driver at the airport staging lot, who drove right up to me, rolled down his window, and asked me where the airport "_assignment desk_" was! Does that count?!
> 
> Otherwise nope met no one, and  I wouldn't even want to meet me!


Did you point to the TCP ticket booth?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

DocT said:


> Did you point to the TCP ticket booth?


I should have... I was more caught up deciding whether to laugh, or to take a step back and worry!

And funny... that's exactly where I ended up at my very first attempt at LAX. Mind you, I was also quite unaware that my freshly printed LAX permit wasn't even worth the plastic it was laminated with since they didn't bother to enable LAX in my account!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> And funny... that's exactly where I ended up at my very first attempt at LAX.


My first time at LAX was at night, and I had no idea where the TNC pen was, so I kept circling within the TCP lot with all Black car drivers smoking and watching me (holding their laughter, I'm sure). I saw I was in queue 1-10, and immediately got my first ping to pickup. LOL!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> We were happily married before I started to drive for Uber.
> And we had more money.


Love it.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Don't you have Lake Erie to jump into?


...and Lake Ontario...and Niagara Falls. I just wanted a bridge


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

2Cents said:


> I still think your name is Aaron and they fired you because of your interview with fübr man.





thatridesharegirl said:


> ..., so he just used his Allen wrench to tighten my coax.


No, she said his name was "Allen" and he tightened her "coax".
Come on 2Cents , you really need to get more in touch with today's urban slang.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I actually don't know how many i've met in person.

I know most of the Orlando sub forum group are now driving for one particular Cab company... And i've met a lot of drivers..

Most of them end up at the 9:00 PM shift so i know i've met a lot. But I don't know if i've met them.

W'll talk about how our shifts went on here, and we both showed up at the shop to the point we were both waiting for the start of the shift. But all the same no idea who these people are in real life.


Because we won't actually talk about being former uber drivers to each other...

Even thou i'm almost certain all the cab drivers for this company have tried driving for uber at one time or another...

SO it's like... this dirty secret between everyone at the cab company, while it's this huge open deal on UP.net.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I think I'm changing my answer after tonight's pool ride... pax1 young stripper wreaking of pot on her way to work sitting behind me, pax2 young man sitting to her right, they're discussing varieties of pot and their dealers, she revealing she just got out of jail for firearm possession, he pulling out some pot novelty to show her, cop car behind me, another cop car in front of me, and me going 

Forget about meeting UP members, I don't want to meet pax!!!! 

Thems is high caliber folks!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Do Ana C, DID, JulesCase and Statia know about this?


NO, I WAS NOT MADE AWARE OF THIS SO-CALLED "MEET-UP." 

And now that I think about it, I'm not sure who I'm more jealous of, since both parties involved kinda rock my world in their own special way.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> IT WAS JUST A SIMPLE ASSAULT!


Hey, help me 
Whats happening here?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> She also verified that I'm really a cable guy.
> I was wearing my work shirt under my sweater.
> 
> And before you guys start with your dirty minds, it was a zip up sweater.
> ...


Wait !

YOU REALLY ARE A CABLE GUY ???

How does it feel
To work for 2
Of Americas most hated companies
At Once ?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> I think I'm changing my answer after tonight's pool ride... pax1 young stripper wreaking of pot on her way to work sitting behind me, pax2 young man sitting to her right, they're discussing varieties of pot and their dealers, she revealing she just got out of jail for firearm possession, he pulling out some pot novelty to show her, cop car behind me, another cop car in front of me, and me going
> 
> Forget about meeting UP members, I don't want to meet pax!!!!
> 
> Thems is high caliber folks!


They rode Stool for a reason


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

thatridesharegirl said:


> My Friday evening hours had just hit five even; my earnings $195 (plus a few generous cash tips).
> It was time for a break, I could feel it in my lower back.
> 
> I needed something big, black, strong, and hot - if driving until 2am and hitting my goal of $400 in fares were a possibility (already hit my PDB goal).
> ...


If you are ever in San Diego, glad to meet up somewhere.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> ...and Lake Ontario...and Niagara Falls. I just wanted a bridge


My favorite is Rachel Carson bridge near convention center... it's the only one with sick lights going up and down the sides.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Wait !
> 
> YOU REALLY ARE A CABLE GUY ???
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha don't I know it.

Some here have actually used my company as an example of terrible service when bashing Uber.

Can't be proud to say I work for either


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

One of my most plaguing ponderings has been answered by this thread. Thanks!

Cableguynoe reigns from SF 

My Vote...fyi:


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> If you are ever in San Diego, glad to meet up somewhere.


I'm in Coronado as we speak - gearing up for a walk around the island (peninsula) and down the beach......You can't beat Coronado in January at 77 degrees and sunny!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I needed something big, black, strong, and hot.


Hmmmm???? Talking about coffee or some other need!!!???


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Hmmmm???? Talking about coffee or some other need!!!???


Well I'm not black, so I hope she wasn't disappointed.

But 3 out of 4 ain't too bad


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> It was great meeting you!
> 
> I enjoyed our talk and getting to know you a bit.
> 
> And now u can confirm to everyone that I am the guy in the picture.


Is she more beautiful in person than in her photo?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hahahahaha don't I know it.
> 
> Some here have actually used my company as an example of terrible service when bashing Uber.
> 
> Can't be proud to say I work for either


Well you should certainly be proud of yourself for being a hardworking member of society. That's a helluva lot more than most people do!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Cableguynoe reigns from SF


Next stop: Los Angeles!


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Is anyone really
as confident
and beautiful
as what they portray on a semi-anonymous online forum for people with an semi-skilled labor job?



htboston said:


> Is she more beautiful in person than in her photo?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> View attachment 199515


Which one is you? You might not be aging very well.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Is anyone really
> as confident
> and beautiful
> as what they portray on a semi-anonymous online forum for people with an unskilled labor job?
> ...


Driving is unskilled labor?? Uh no.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

She wasn't talking about you, although TK seems to think so.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

RideshareinCali said:


> Driving is unskilled labor?? Uh no.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> View attachment 199531
> View attachment 199530


So...shuttling people for commercial purposes by way of an app falls under this broad category? Uhhhhh no.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

RideshareinCali said:


> So...shuttling people for commercial purposes by way of an app falls under this broad category? Uhhhhh no.


My bad RideshareinCali you are right.
It's neither unskilled nor skilled labor.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> My bad RideshareinCali you are right.
> It's neither unskilled nor skilled labor.
> 
> View attachment 199534


That's more like it! I will add though that rideshare is much, much more challenging than cab driving.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

RideshareinCali said:


> That's more like it! I will add though that rideshare is much, much more challenging than cab driving.


Rideshare is easy to qualify for, but is in fact a hard job. That's why only 4% of us stick around per year.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Rideshare is easy to qualify for, but is in fact a hard job. That's why only 4% of us stick around per year.


Yep- you took the words outta my mouth; I was about to add that tidbit.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

RideshareinCali said:


> That's more like it! I will add though that rideshare is much, much more challenging than cab driving.


How so? Well, the last time I drove a cab, there were no GPS, we had to know the city, or read a map book, not fun. And, it was illegal to turn down a hail if the toplight was on ( the taxi authority shills were out there, so it was dangerous to drive by a hail if the toplight was on ).

Then, if we got a call at a gas station, a corner, or a hotel, we had to race to pick it up because they were easily scooped by other drivers. Plus, we had to carry cash for giving change, making us targets.

No, methinks driving a cab was more challenging, at least back in the day.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Which one is you? You might not be aging very well.


Doing just fine, thanks.
Any age lines I owe to pax.











Oscar Levant said:


> How so? Well, the last time I drove a cab, there were no GPS, we had to know the city, or read a map book, not fun. And, it was illegal to turn down a hail if the toplight was on ( the taxi authority shills were out there, so it was dangerous to drive by a hail if the toplight was on ).
> 
> Then, if we got a call at a gas station, a corner, or a hotel, we had to race to pick it up because they were easily scooped by other drivers. Plus, we had to carry cash for giving change, making us targets.
> 
> No, methinks driving a cab was more challenging, at least back in the day.


I'm inclined to agree in certain respects.
I think both have different issues.
At least you didn't have to bicker with pax over pin drops and tips.



Over/Uber said:


> thatridesharegirl is definitely not the person pictured in the thumbnail.


Who am I then?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Doing just fine, thanks.
> Any age lines I owe to pax.
> View attachment 199548
> 
> ...


You are definitely making this _driving _thing work nicely...have your own _under the table_ slot...don't even have to share!


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> You are definitely making this _driving _thing work nicely...have your own _under the table_ slot...don't even have to share!


Haha thats my friend's place in Berkeley. I live in a 1 bedroom and my 'slot' is a King bed. I have standards.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> How so? Well, the last time I drove a cab, there were no GPS, we had to know the city, or read a map book, not fun. And, it was illegal to turn down a hail if the toplight was on ( the taxi authority shills were out there, so it was dangerous to drive by a hail if the toplight was on ).
> 
> Then, if we got a call at a gas station, a corner, or a hotel, we had to race to pick it up because they were easily scooped by other drivers. Plus, we had to carry cash for giving change, making us targets.
> 
> No, methinks driving a cab was more challenging, at least back in the day.


Have often thought, living and driving in L.A. - how the H did taxi drivers (before GPS/Navigation) know all these streets and areas?!



thatridesharegirl said:


> Haha thats my friend's place in Berkeley. I live in a 1 bedroom and my 'slot' is a King bed. I have standards.


 good girl


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> Have often thought, living and driving in L.A. - how the H did taxi drivers (before GPS/Navigation) know all these streets and areas?!


As recall, back in '77, driving a taxi in L.A, in Hollywood. We carried a Thomas Bros map book. used it a lot in the first several months, but as I learned the city more and more, right down to block numbers corresponding to cross streets, needed the book less and less, such that the only time I used it is for pick ups in Hollywood hills. By the way, Red & White taxi response time average was 3 minutes, we had as good of a coverage as Uber's is now in Hollywood, for we specialized in Hollywood, West hollywood, down to about Wilshire along Vine/Rossmore on one side, to Doheny -- Wilshire on the other.

in the 90s, I drove for Yellow in San Diego, learned it so well, that, now, I don't even use my GPS, though it's on, unless someone wants to go to the outer regions of the City.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Next stop: Los Angeles!


Should be North America meet up once a year


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Rideshare is easy to qualify for, but is in fact a hard job. That's why only 4% of us stick around per year.


Rideshare is a snap, really, maybe frustrating but what job isn't? Okay, the big reason 96% turnover per year is pay.

I used to be a wedding photographer, late 90s to 2015 ( started Uber 2014) for many years. now, THAT was a hard job.

MOBzilla, anyone?


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> How so? Well, the last time I drove a cab, there were no GPS, we had to know the city, or read a map book, not fun. And, it was illegal to turn down a hail if the toplight was on ( the taxi authority shills were out there, so it was dangerous to drive by a hail if the toplight was on ).
> 
> Then, if we got a call at a gas station, a corner, or a hotel, we had to race to pick it up because they were easily scooped by other drivers. Plus, we had to carry cash for giving change, making us targets.
> 
> No, methinks driving a cab was more challenging, at least back in the day.


I have never driven a cab so I am not going to profess to know better than you, but these are some fairly obvious challenges that cab drivers don't have:

- Operating an app that isn't wholly reliable and is glitchy at the worst times

- Being perpetually judged for driving manner/style, navigating, personality, cleanliness of vehicle, etc. etc. via the ratings & comments system

- For those that do POOL & Line, there are nuances with dealing with multiple riders that aren't acquainted with each other at all, in addition to more app stuff to handle

- In the event that you get in an accident, you have to go through Screwber ($1000 deductible- regardless of fault) & Shyt's ($2500 deductible) insurance companies in addition to your own & the other parties' insurance companies

- Trying to resolve monetary or other issues with employees on the other side of the world who don't have the faintest clue what you're communicating to them

-Giving rides in a multitude of cities & counties


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

RideshareinCali said:


> I have never driven a cab so I am not going to profess that I know better than you, but these are some fairly obvious challenges that cab drivers don't have:
> 
> - Operating an app that isn't wholly reliable and is glitchy at the worst times


Cab advantage here.


> - Being perpetually judged for driving manner/style, navigating, personality, cleanliness of vehicle, etc. etc. via the ratings & comments system


Cab advantage here.



> - For those that do POOL & Line, there are nuances with dealing with multiple riders that aren't acquainted with each other at all, in addition to more app stuff to handle


I don't do pool, so moot point for me.



> - In the event that you get in an accident, you have to go through Screwber ($1000 deductible- regardless of fault) & Shyt's ($2500 deductible) insurance companies in addition to your own & the other parties' insurance companies


For an extra $60 per month on your policy, you can get State Farm to cover your car damage after "start trip" with a $500 deductible, it's available in CA, don't know about other states ( states have different rules ) that way you dont have to worry about Uber dealing with your car, they handle only the riders.



> - Trying to resolve monetary or other issues with employees on the other side of the world who don't have the faintest clue what you're communicating to them


The only cab disadvantage is dealing with credit cards, they are a hassle as they are dealt with with an on board machine.

Cash isn't a problem, and cash is nice. You can negotiate on long trips.

But, to be honest, the bottom line is money. If Uber & lyft were to go away, I would be earning twice as much per shift if I were to lease a Yellow Cab here in San Diego. All the other disadvantages and advantages are only 10% of my concern.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> As recall, back in '77, driving a taxi in L.A, in Hollywood. We carried a Thomas Bros map book. used it a lot in the first several months, but as I learned the city more and more, right down to block numbers corresponding to cross streets, needed the book less and less, such that the only time I used it is for pick ups in Hollywood hills. By the way, Red & White taxi response time average was 3 minutes, we had as good of a coverage as Uber's is now in Hollywood, for we specialized in Hollywood, West hollywood, down to about Wilshire along Vine/Rossmore on one side, to Doheny -- Wilshire on the other.
> 
> in the 90s, I drove for Yellow in San Diego, learned it so well, that, now, I don't even use my GPS, though it's on, unless someone wants to go to the outer regions of the City.


Respect.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Doing just fine, thanks.
> Any age lines I owe to pax.
> View attachment 199548
> 
> ...


There's probably hundred guys here that wish they were a BAO on a plate that day!!!!


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

RideshareinCali 
Don't think you're qualified.



jgiun1 said:


> There's probably hundred guys here that wish they were a donut on a plate that day!!!!


It was Bao, not a doughnut.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Don't think you're qualified.
> 
> It was Bao.


I'll edit....lol


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> I'll edit....lol












Boa? Don't you think you're over-compensating?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> View attachment 199569
> 
> 
> Boa? Don't you think you're over-compensating?


Lol....I was at a red light typing. For sure whatever you were eating in that Pic was a lucky food that day.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Hands off Cableguy!


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Dropking said:


> Hands off Cable guy!


His wife and daughter are very lucky.

He's very well behaved.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> His wife and daughter are very lucky.
> 
> He's very well behaved.


Yeah but he's a beast on the second date.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah but he's a beast on the second date.


Contrary to popular belief and clickbait innuendos, my general impression was that he's actually a genuinely good (human) person.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> His wife and daughter are very lucky.
> 
> He's very well behaved.


The wife and kids story is the oldest play in the book. Makes him safe and already voted on once, the liar. Almost as big a chick magnet as parading a puppy around washington square or asking questions about kale in whole foods.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Dropking said:


> The wife and kids story is the oldest play in the book. Makes him safe and already voted on once, the liar. Almost as big a chick magnet as parading a puppy around union square or asking questions about kale in whole foods.


If he doesn't have a wife and kids, then I must be pretty damn ugly in person.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> If he doesn't have a wife and kids, then I must be pretty damn ugly in person.


Not a chance. He just got cold feet, and that $9 uber streak bonus is quite an allure for any man.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Contrary to popular belief and clickbait innuendos, my general impression was that he's actually a genuinely good (human) person.


Come on he's a cable guy. So what if he's got 14k likes.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Come on he's a cable guy.


A guy with a full time job, married almost as long as I've been on the planet, who hustles on the side to pay for vacations and to make sure his girls have it all.

I have much respect for him.

All men should aspire to be as good to the women in their lives as Cableguynoe is for his.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> A guy with a full time job, married almost as long as I've been on the planet, who hustles on the side to pay for vacations and to make sure his girls have it all.
> 
> I have much respect for him.
> 
> All men should aspire to be as good to the women in their lives as Cableguynoe is for his.


Agreed. I edited my last post. He's obviously doing a lot of things very well.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Doing just fine, thanks.
> Any age lines I owe to pax.
> View attachment 199548
> 
> ...


I'm sensing a disturbance in the force; that ring is going to break the fanboy's hearts. *sniffles*


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

ninja warrior said:


> I'm sensing a disturbance in the force; that ring is going to break the fanboy's hearts. *sniffles*


That ring broke my heart. And taught me many lessons.
No ring now.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

View attachment 199584


View attachment 199586


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I needed something big, black, strong, and hot


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Lol....I was at a red light typing. Damn, whatever you were eating was a lucky food that day.


The food was lucky? 
I took the picture!



thatridesharegirl said:


> His wife and daughter are very lucky.
> 
> He's very well behaved.


For now...



1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah but he's a beast on the second date.


Haven't been on a second date in many many years. 
I might still have the beast in me...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> The food was lucky?
> I took the picture!
> 
> For now...
> ...


That's not what your wife said.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> View attachment 199548


It's a good thing that Denny's didn't have dancing.

A man could only take some much.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> *Haven't been on a second date in many many years. *
> I might still have the beast in me...


Well, that might could be because....

YOU'RE A SERIAL KILLER


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Well, that might could be because....
> 
> YOU'RE A SERIAL KILLER


Lol 
Or I'm a one night stand King?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MHR said:


> I'm bummed...no one lives near me.


If you have rooms for rent, SadUber could live near you. 
Very near.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Is anyone really
> as confident
> and beautiful
> as what they portray on a semi-anonymous online forum for people with an semi-skilled labor job?


I suppose your UP.net photo could be a random Google image of a hot chick. You could be a 300lb dude and cableguy is your partner-in-crime/gay-lover.

If I'm right, you might need a stronger suspension on your front left tire so it's not leaning too much on one corner.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

htboston said:


> I suppose your UP.net photo could be a random Google image of a hot chick. You could be a 300lb dude and cableguy is your partner-in-crime/gay-lover.
> 
> If I'm right, you might need a stronger suspension on your front left tire so it's not leaning too much on one corner.


It's far more likely that YOU are a 300lb dude.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> It's far more likely that YOU are a 300lb dude.


That shouldn't matter because you're not superficial, right?

If my personality is great, what is the possibility of you falling in love with me?


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> It's far more likely that YOU are a 300lb dude.


Hahahaha off subject but do they still have coffee bean around?


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

WettDreams said:


> Hahahaha off subject but do they still have coffee bean around?


When I lived in LA there were a ton. Haven't seen any in the bay.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> Is she more beautiful in person than in her photo?





htboston said:


> I suppose your UP.net photo could be a random Google image of a hot chick. You could be a 300lb dude and cableguy is your partner-in-crime/gay-lover.
> 
> If I'm right, you might need a stronger suspension on your front left tire so it's not leaning too much on one corner.












They're real, and they're spectacular!!

Edit: I meant she

She's real and she's spectacular!


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

htboston said:


> That shouldn't matter because you're not superficial, right?
> 
> If my personality is great, what is the possibility of you falling in love with me?


Judging your personality based off our interactions here, you are superficial.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Rideshare drivers would never play a joke on


Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 199645
> 
> 
> They're real, and they're spectacular!!
> ...


How did you get that pic?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Judging your personality based off our interactions here, you are superficial.


You are going off very little information, love.

this site is no longer that informative, just a bunch off pissed-off drivers with their sarcastic responses to vent off some frustration caused by uber and lyft.

p.s. i believe everyone is superficial on some level, including myself and you


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 199645
> 
> 
> They're real, and they're spectacular!!
> ...


Doesn't look like a coffee shop to me.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Judging your personality based off our interactions here, you are superficial.


I love your personality and the pictures are the icing on the BAO


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Touche.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Noe and ridesharegirl are the same person, internetingly speaking. That's my theory update until I see a pic of them together.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

2Cents said:


> Rideshare drivers would never play a joke on
> 
> How did you get that pic?


Off another thread.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

htboston said:


> this site is...just a bunch off pissed-off drivers with their sarcastic responses to vent of some frustration caused by uber and lyft.


Whatchutalkinaboutwillis? I was sarcastic, cynical and pissed-off when I got to Uber/Lyft. Nothing new to see here.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Oh .. ok
He keeps pics of you from other threads?

You know I was kidding about the meme, right?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> Whatchutalkinaboutwillis? I was sarcastic, cynical and pissed-off when I got to Uber/Lyft. Nothing new to see here.


But it probably made you these things a little bit more? lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> You are going off very little information, love.
> 
> this site is no longer that informative, just a bunch off pissed-off drivers with their sarcastic responses to vent of some frustration caused by uber and lyft.
> 
> p.s. i believe everyone is superficial on some level, including myself and you


But she was correct. 
She clearly said based on her interactions with you here. 
Sure, that's very little to go on, but it's all she has at the moment.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> But she was correct.
> She clearly said based on her interactions with you here.
> Sure, that's very little to go on, but it's all she has at the moment.


Like I said, we are just a bunch of sarcastic people on here venting after a hard day of driving. No need to jump to conclusions about people's psychology on this site, not the right place.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 199645
> 
> 
> They're real, and they're spectacular!!
> ...


Do you have a wallet-sized or a pic stuck to the dash of your U/L-mobile? Both?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Show them how much fübr stock you own ;-)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

How long they going to wait before they feature this thread?


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 199645
> 
> 
> They're real, and they're spectacular!!
> ...


Dammnn look at that dime piece right there....You are lucky man! Cableguynoe


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> How long they going to wait before they feature this thread?


you want a thread featured because you are in the title, how narcissistic...

am i serious or am i joking? find out on the next episode of Dragon Ball Z...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> How long they going to wait before they feature this thread?


Two more posted pics and I'm sure the administrator will be (abreast) of the situation and feature thread this beauty.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

If we could get Rakos to give us his thoughts, 
That might make or break the thread


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

They won't feature it, because we want it featured. They like their control.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> They won't feature it, because we want it featured. They like their control.


They better not feature it!

I don't want anything with my name in it featured!


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> They better not feature it!
> 
> I don't want anything with my name in it featured!


Haha they will now


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> They better not feature it!
> 
> I don't want anything with my name in it featured!


Who flip-flops more: cableguy, Trump, or Mitt Romney?

Find out on the next episode of Uber Ball Z...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> thatridesharegirl is definitely not the person pictured in the thumbnail.


Yes she is. Look at those lips.

Damn, if my wife had a set a lips like those then I might actually kiss her when we have sex.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

htboston said:


> I suppose your UP.net photo could be a random Google image of a hot chick. You could be a 300lb dude and cableguy is your partner-in-crime/gay-lover.
> 
> If I'm right, you might need a stronger suspension on your front left tire so it's not leaning too much on one corner.


Who would take images from the internet for their Avatar? pfffft...


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yes she is. Look at those lips.
> 
> Damn, if my wife had a set a lips like those then I might actually kiss her when we have sex.


If my ex-gf had her eyes, maybe I would've looked at her more during sex and we would still be together...

Find out on the next episode of- j.k she broke up with me and now hates me


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

SEAL Team 5

Holy hell! I mean I know what plays at UP stays at UP but that's...just...a...tad...mean?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> They won't feature it, because we want it featured. They like their control.


Control, when used properly, is a good thing...imo.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Who would take images from the internet for their Avatar? pfffft...
> 
> View attachment 199659


Deadpool is probably the lowest paid hero/mercenary out of all of them. I wouldn't be surprised if you are really Deadpool earning extra money on the side doing rideshare


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hahahahaha don't I know it.
> 
> Some here have actually used my company as an example of terrible service when bashing Uber.
> 
> Can't be proud to say I work for either


Its NOT your fault Either (Both) companies are rotten.

I am sure you do good work for both of them.



1.5xorbust said:


> Which one is you? You might not be aging very well.


I didnt " burn candle at both ends"

I chunked the damned thing into the fire.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yes she is. Look at those lips.
> 
> Damn, if my wife had a set a lips like those then I might actually kiss her when we have sex.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 199645
> 
> 
> They're real, and they're spectacular!!
> ...


Those eyes do seem to look right through ya. Spectacular indeed!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yes she is. Look at those lips.
> 
> Damn, if my wife had a set a lips like those then I might actually kiss her when we have sex.


Who needs lips..?


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Haha


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












UberLaLa said:


> Who needs lips..?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> SEAL Team 5
> 
> Holy hell! I mean I know what plays at UP stays at UP but that's...just...a...tad...mean?


After three kids, five grandchildren and thirty six years of waking up next to the same old batillac my zest for life has pretty much well been depleted.

Only kidding, my wife is wonderful. She is the strongest most loving woman I could have ever hoped for. We were high school sweethearts. My wife was the mom and the dad when I was deployed for months at a time. She is the best mother that my children could have ever asked for. Right now my incredible wife is in Houston helping with grand baby #5 that entered this world on Jan 19 @ 2:50pm weighing an impressive 8.6 lbs.








This is my son holding his son.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> After three kids, five grandchildren and thirty six years of waking up next to the same old batillac my zest for life has pretty much well been depleted.
> 
> Only kidding, my wife is wonderful. She is the strongest most loving woman I could have ever hoped for. We were high school sweethearts. My wife was the mom and the dad when I was deployed for months at a time. She is the best mother that my children could have ever asked for. Right now my incredible wife is in Houston helping with grand baby #5 that entered this world on Jan 19 @ 2:50pm weighing an impressive 8.6 lbs.
> View attachment 199674
> ...


damn, if we are all on this thread to impress the beautiful ridesharegirl about our fathering skills, I would like to state that I am a loving father of 4 gold fishes, 2 hamsters, and a 1-year-old puppy. I love them very much and I believe they love me because they haven't died yet.

I go to their soccer games and dance recitals. I have pictures to prove if ridesharegirl wants to see my father-ly-ness skills


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 199683


*WOW!!!
*
To be 25 again. Hey Kat, it's not nice to tease me like that when my wife is 1300 miles away for the next two weeks. But I must say that you do have very kissable lips.



htboston said:


> I go to their soccer games and dance recitals. I have pictures to prove if ridesharegirl wants to see my father-ly-ness skills


Do you still have that video of one of you hamsters doing a bicycle kick for the game winning goal. I think I recall seeing that on an episode of ESPN's Top Ten.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> *WOW!!!
> *
> To be 25 again. Hey Kat, it's not nice to tease me like that when my wife is 1300 miles away for the next two weeks. But I must say that you do have very kissable lips.
> 
> Do you still have that video of one of you hamsters doing a bicycle kick for the game winning goal. I think I recall seeing that on an episode of ESPN's Top Ten.


your wife won't get mad at you for flirting like this? lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

htboston said:


> your wife won't get mad at you for flirting like this? lol


At my age my wife encourages anything that gets me *UP*. I guess that's why she never complains when I log on to *UP*.net


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> At my age my wife encourages anything that gets me *UP*. I guess that's why she never complains when I log on to *UP*.net


Don't it suck getting old


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

htboston said:


> damn, if we are all on this thread to impress the beautiful ridesharegirl about our fathering skills, I would like to state that I am a loving father of 4 gold fishes, 2 hamsters, and a 1-year-old puppy. I love them very much and I believe they love me because they haven't died yet.
> 
> I go to their soccer games and dance recitals. I have pictures to prove if ridesharegirl wants to see my father-ly-ness skills


Then only problem, you stuck the goldfish in with the piranha. The one hamster is slowly killing the other and starting to nip the body of other one from lack of food. The puppy ran away and currently living in the city pound and two dog fighters are trolling the lines looking for next champion.

I'm actually not ripping on you, two of three happened to me. I used to feed my two piranha gold fish, and my one hamster killed his sister one night and ate half of her (not lack of food, he was evil) the dog one I made up


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> If we could get Rakos to give us his thoughts,
> That might make or break the thread


Well...I think this is turning...

Into a Grandpa thread...8>)

I have...5 kids...5 grandkids...

2 dogs...1 cat...2 finches...12 quail...

1 cockatiel...2 rabbits...

And a partridge in a pair tree(jk)...



WettDreams said:


> Don't it suck getting old


I LOVE getting older...

Butt...I AM wearing well...

Wouldn't go back to being young...

Even if you paid me...8>O

Learned fast and hard...butt well...8>)

This little old monkey is happy...

My best to all the grandpas...

and grandmas...8>)

Rakos








PS. My newest babies...quail


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 199683


Those look like Angelina Jolie....OMG


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 199683


Well okay, there is that...


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Then only problem, you stuck the goldfish in with the piranha. The one hamster is slowly killing the other and starting to nip the body of other one from lack of food. The puppy ran away and currently living in the city pound and two dog fighters are trolling the lines looking for next champion.
> 
> I'm actually not ripping on you, two of three happened to me. I used to feed my two piranha gold fish, and my one hamster killed his sister one night and ate half of her (not lack of food, he was evil) the dog one I made up


Not good at protecting his babies, ridesharegirl. Even resulted to feeding them to each other like a psychopath.

I care about mines a lot and protect at all cost, just saying, ridesharegirl. Just saying.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

htboston said:


> Not good at protecting his babies, ridesharegirl. Even resulted to feeding them to each other like a psychopath.
> 
> I care about mines a lot and protect at all cost, just saying, ridesharegirl. Just saying.


Lol...damn man, get rid of that avatar. I'm ready to fight hamsters again looking at it


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I know who will fight you over that hamster...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I think it funny where this post went from a simple meeting for coffee......to flirting, lips, legs, fighting gerbils, grandkids and accusations.....lol

Entertainment reading at its best in my book!!!

I also have proof that Noe was taking a selfie in the room.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Too soon?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Lol...damn man, get rid of that avatar. I'm ready to fight hamsters again looking at it


get rid of yours and i'll get rid of mines. your avatar looks like a stalking, pedophile lightning mcqueen lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

2Cents said:


> View attachment 199819
> Too soon?


It is never too soon to capitalize on an opportunity. That's actually very innovative.

Damn, you guys are making me miss my wife. Good thing we're going to be busy as hell this week with that golf tourney here in Scottsdale which just recently I forgot the name of.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

htboston said:


> get rid of yours and i'll get rid of mines. your avatar looks like a stalking, pedophile lightning mcqueen lol


We'll make a deal....if Patriots lose Sunday I get to pick your avatar for one week.....if they win I'll put whatever you want up. (One week only bet)


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

thatridesharegirl said:


> My Friday evening hours had just hit five even; my earnings $195 (plus a few generous cash tips).
> It was time for a break, I could feel it in my lower back.
> 
> I needed something big, black, strong, and hot - if driving until 2am and hitting my goal of $400 in fares were a possibility (already hit my PDB goal).
> ...


Do you always get generous cash tips?


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Do you always get generous cash tips?


I wish. To the contrary most women pax don't tip me at all.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It is never too soon to capitalize on an opportunity. That's actually very innovative.
> 
> Damn, you guys are making me miss my wife. Good thing we're going to be busy as hell this week with that golf tourney here in Scottsdale which just recently I forgot the name of.


Cactus classic?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I wish. To the contrary most women pax don't tip me at all.


That's because your competition. LOL.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I wish. To the contrary most women pax don't tip me at all.


I'm sure you more than make up for it with male pax tips.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I'm sure you more than make up for it with male pax tips.


I wish.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> We'll make a deal....if Patriots lose Sunday I get to pick your avatar for one week.....if they win I'll put whatever you want up. (One week only bet)


I like the way you think. deal.

changing back to my depressing avatar once that week is up though



thatridesharegirl said:


> I wish. To the contrary most women pax don't tip me at all.


Put up some numbers or stats for us to determine if it is generous or not. generous can vary depending on how that person defines it. maybe you're so used to getting a certain amount that anything below that is considered not generous to you.

you want a piece of the action Rakos ? I'll gonna change your picture to something non-monkey related lol


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

htboston said:


> I like the way you think. deal.
> 
> changing back to my depressing avatar once that week is up though
> 
> ...


No thank you...

Butt...thanks for the offer...

I AM a polite monkey...8>)

Rakos


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I'm sure you more than make up for it with male pax tips.


I give older guys more tips than I give young cute girls. Cute young adult females are stuck up. older guys are always willing to talk to me and bust my balls.

i'm in my late 20s and i care more about character and personality than I care about looks now. not gay btw lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

WettDreams said:


> Don't it suck getting old


Hell no, it's awesome. I'm growing older with the person I love. We are both experiencing new things in life everyday. Of course the wife gets all the fun parts of being with the new grand babies, helping to plan weddings and family reunions, shopping for family birthday presents, helping decorate when one of our kids buys a new home etc. And I'm stuck with paying the bills. Figuring out retirement and finances are a major part of our life right now, but we did it right. We've been in the same home for 26 years and it's nearly paid off.

I'm the tail end of the Baby Boomer generation. My memories of the 70's & 80's will keep me going forever. Just think, no surveillance, no camera phones, no social media, no internet. We didn't have to answer 300 questions everytime we had a doctor's visit. We had our privacy. We actually would go over to a friends house and speak face to face. So no, getting older doesn't suck. I feel bad for the next generations to come. A livable wage and home ownership are going to become a luxury.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Deal....even though I'll be hurting not going the spread, we'll make it straight up. Avatar change for one full week, then we can go back to depressing or stalker McQueen. Good luck sir


7 full days.

7 x 24hrs = 168hrs. not a second sooner.

Go Pats!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hell no, it's awesome. I'm growing older with the person I love. We are both experiencing new things in life everyday. Of course the wife gets all the fun parts of being with the new grand babies, helping to plan weddings and family reunions, shopping for family birthday presents, helping decorate when one of our kids buys a new home etc. And I'm stuck with paying the bills. Figuring out retirement and finances are a major part of our life right now, but we did it right. We've been in the same home for 26 years and it's nearly paid off.
> 
> I'm the tail end of the Baby Boomer generation. My memories of the 70's & 80's will keep me going forever. Just think, no surveillance, no camera phones, no social media, no internet. We didn't have to answer 300 questions everytime we had a doctor's visit. We had our privacy. We actually would go over to a friends house and speak face to face. So no, getting older doesn't suck. I feel bad for the next generations to come. A livable wage and home ownership are going to become a luxury.


Amen...!

Live long and prosper...8>)

Rakos


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Let's also make a 20 post minimum so the loser can't hide the avatar chosen by winner


per day or that whole week?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeez...you guys...

Sound like two lawyers...

Argueing about the little details...8>)

Rakos


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Sound like two lawyers...


Should I send over the papers for you to sign this week, jguin?

Do you prefer fax or overnight mail with a official stamp on the document?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Lol....I didn't realize the bet would take 10 posts to hash out....it's serious wager though


All that matters is Pittsburgh is not in the Super Bowl this year...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

htboston said:


> Even this site has a big brother micromanaging us. scary world we live in.


I'm going to delete some of the posts to clean up the bet and not flood her post....bet is on and good luck......GO EAGLES!!!!!



htboston said:


> All that matters is Pittsburgh is not in the Super Bowl this year...


That is low....my stomach hurt for four hours after Jax beating


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> That is low....my stomach hurt for four hours after Jax beating


I am still trying to figure out how Bortles beat Big Ben in a shootout.

bortles is the punchline to every bad qb joke and he beat future hall of famer big ben.

my condolences


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

[


Saltyoldman said:


> Cactus classic?


They call it the largest cocktail party on grass.








Nearly 700,000 spectators will be partaking in the consumption of alcohol during the week long event.

It's the only PGA tournament with an R-rated hole. The infamous 16th hole.








This hole is not for the weak at heart. In fact I think thatridesharegirl's bedroom manner picture and sellkatsell's luscious lips would be a perfect fit for the atmosphere around the 16th.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Is that Kentucky Blue Grass mixed with Northern California sensi.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

htboston said:


> bortles is the punchline to every bad qb joke and he beat future hall of famer big ben.
> 
> my condolences


Look what Doug Williams did to John Elway thirty years ago in Super Bowl XXII. Talk about a joke. Williams was the starting QB for a team that lost 26 games in a row, and now will be remembered for throwing 4 TD's in the second quarter alone of a Super Bowl. On any given Sunday.

Do you know that when the Patriots were 18-0 going into Super Bowl XLII to play the New York Giants which only 6 weeks before that game were 7-7. New York fans were calling for Eli Manning and Coach Coughlin's heads. That was one of the most exciting games I ever heard on the radio. We hosted the game here in Phoenix and I was driving so I was in the parking lot waiting for my group listening to the game on the radio.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

htboston said:


> 7 full days.
> 
> 7 x 24hrs = 168hrs. not a second sooner.
> 
> Go Pats!


Hate this guy more than Uber. Keep this whiny little B away from the footballs


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> Hate this guy more than Uber. Keep this whiny little B away from the footballs


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

my ex-gf vs me doing on a friday night with our friends


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

htboston said:


> my ex-gf vs me doing on a friday night with our friends
> View attachment 199859


Okie Dokie...
Is that Girls gone wild vs. an A.A. Men's meeting?

I don't understand but I feel ya none the less.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

#fakenews


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

htboston said:


> View attachment 199857


What would have become of the Patriots if there was no such thing as "The Tuck Rule"? You can go back in history and pinpoint the exact moment of change. In WWII it was Normandy Beach, in the automobile it was the invention of the combustible engine, in food storage it was the invention of preservatives and with Uber it was the invention of ignorance. Ahhhh, that doesn't sound right. I mean how can ignorance be invented? Just read through this forum and you would not only think that it can be invented, but that this forum is the University for Higher Learning of Ignorance.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Okie Dokie...
> Is that Girls gone wild vs. an A.A. Men's meeting?
> 
> I don't understand but I feel ya none the less.


Hahahaha


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Saltyoldman said:


> Is that Kentucky Blue Grass mixed with Northern California sensi.


Yes, yes it is. You can play 18 holes then smoke the bejesus out of it. Invented by Bushwoods asst greenskeeper Carl Spangler back in 1982. This cross hybrid is catching on at local dispensaries around the country.



htboston said:


> my ex-gf vs me doing on a friday night with our friends


Is that your girlfriend with the head tilted back and the mouth open? I thought I recognized that throat. I saw her in the short film sensation "Bambi does Boston". It's a twenty minute clip in which Bambi takes on the entire Patriot offensive line and commits many a personal foul. In the movie I believe she was flagged for excessive spitting.



htboston said:


> Should I send over the papers for you to sign this week, jguin?
> 
> Do you prefer fax or overnight mail with a official stamp on the document?


I must interject. Fax is permissible for information purposes only. All legal documentation must be in original format to have any binding status in this forum.

Random emails and electronic communication are legally valid if said transcript originates only from Uber Technologies.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yes, yes it is. You can play 18 holes then smoke the bejesus out of it. Invented by Bushwoods asst greenskeeper Carl Spangler back in 1982. This cross hybrid is catching on at local dispensaries around the country.
> 
> Is that your girlfriend with the head tilted back and the mouth open? I thought I recognized that throat. I saw her in the short film sensation "Bambi does Boston". It's a twenty minute clip in which Bambi takes on the entire Patriot offensive line and commits many a personal foul. In the movie I believe she was flagged for excessive spitting.
> 
> ...


I'm seeing some holding, although they could be in need of being placed in the concussion protocol judging by their dazed state.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Seal Team 5 has been old man ranting the last few posts lol. anyone read what he wrote?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I'm sure you more than make up for it with male pax tips.


Uber/Lyft passengers are equal opportunity _Cheapsters..._


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hell no, it's awesome. I'm growing older with the person I love. We are both experiencing new things in life everyday. Of course the wife gets all the fun parts of being with the new grand babies, helping to plan weddings and family reunions, shopping for family birthday presents, helping decorate when one of our kids buys a new home etc. And I'm stuck with paying the bills. Figuring out retirement and finances are a major part of our life right now, but we did it right. We've been in the same home for 26 years and it's nearly paid off.
> 
> I'm the tail end of the Baby Boomer generation. My memories of the 70's & 80's will keep me going forever. Just think, no surveillance, no camera phones, no social media, no internet. We didn't have to answer 300 questions everytime we had a doctor's visit. We had our privacy. We actually would go over to a friends house and speak face to face. So no, getting older doesn't suck. I feel bad for the next generations to come. A livable wage and home ownership are going to become a luxury.


Dang. That's the dream right there. Sounds like an amazing family. I'm very envious.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

I care!


----------



## Uberantman (Sep 23, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 199645
> 
> 
> They're real, and they're spectacular!!
> ...


I've seen that look before.

Women gaze at me all the time when admiring my package.

Such is the life of a part-time Amazon delivery driver.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> I LIKE COFFEE!!!


Only in Moderation, I hope?


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> A guy with a full time job, married almost as long as I've been on the planet, who hustles on the side to pay for vacations and to make sure his girls have it all.
> 
> I have much respect for him.
> 
> All men should aspire to be as good to the women in their lives as Cableguynoe is for his.


Sounds like my reason for driving. One cruise this year and another at New Years. Not to mention a 15 year old in show choir. Lots of things requiring the uber money


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Meeting any of the losers on this site in person is not a good idea.


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

gofry said:


> Meeting any of the losers on this site in person is not a good idea.


Why? I have found the majority of active posters to be intelligent and well meaning. You meet 100 new people a day driving UBER who actually know at least part of your real name.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

gofry said:


> Meeting any of the losers on this site in person is not a good idea.


Agree. Like in all of life, meeting the _losers_ a bad idea. That's why when I meet anyone from this site I only meet the Dos Equis of them


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

You don’t need an Allen wrench to tighten coaxial cables. I liked the “I needed something hot and brown...” that’s better than cliche laying cable puns.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's the only PGA tournament with an R-rated hole. The infamous 16th hole.
> View attachment 199840
> 
> This hole is not for the weak at heart. In fact I think thatridesharegirl's bedroom manner picture and sellkatsell's luscious lips would be a perfect fit for the atmosphere around the 16th.


Sorry guys, I thought only the 16th was the perverted hole at the Waste Management Open. It appears that we have to add the 17th hole as well.

http://www.bing.com/fd/ls/GLinkPing...RlZC1icmVha2RhbmNlLW1vdmVzLW9uLXRoZS1ncmVlbi8


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> You don't need an Allen wrench to tighten coaxial cables. I liked the "I needed something hot and brown..." that's better than cliche laying cable puns.


*Adjustable spanner

I had IKEA on the brain.

I know better.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> thatridesharegirl is definitely not the person pictured in the thumbnail.
> 
> I've hung out with Mista T, uberlyfting123, and wingdog.


And I hung out with all of you! Bummed I missed the second meeting, broke my arm and havn't been driving in a while


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

wingdog said:


> And I hung out with all of you! Bummed I missed the second meeting, broke my arm and havn't been driving in a while


Dang what happen?


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

I was riding my new longboard I bought with my extra uber Christmas cash, (in the rain of course) and mistepped off the back and kicked it out from under myself because its shorter than my old board and I'm not used to it yet 

I doin't want to make people feel unsafe driving my stick shift around the city one handed.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> You don't need an Allen wrench to tighten coaxial cables. I liked the "I needed something hot and brown..." that's better than cliche laying cable puns.


Hey Cou-ber...

Nice to see you posting again...8>)

Hope your new year...

Is progressing well...

Rakos


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Hey Cou-ber...
> 
> Nice to see you posting again...8>)
> 
> ...


Peace Rakos I'm around. Usually in Houston forum. Keeping it local. Happy NY!


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I have to give you both a lot of credit. You have done the rare and much sought after thing - created a thread that surpassed a similar one from the one and only Saduber. His thread about meeting up with Frosty was rather bland, by his standards anyway, and topped off with a headless picture of two dudes standing in a hotel. This is much more entertaining and provocative.

I legit hope this will one day surpass the recent lilcindy flamefest. Only a few hundred posts to go though..


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> I have to give you both a lot of credit. You have done the rare and much sought after thing - created a thread that surpassed a similar one from the one and only Saduber. His thread about meeting up with Frosty was rather bland, by his standards anyway, and topped off with a headless picture of two dudes standing in a hotel. This is much more entertaining and provocative.
> 
> I legit hope this will one day surpass the recent lilcindy flamefest. Only a few hundred posts to go though..


Hundred schmundred....we got this!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> We'll make a deal....if Patriots lose Sunday I get to pick your avatar for one week.....if they win I'll put whatever you want up. (One week only bet)


Espically if Eagles hold on and I get to pick a avatar for someone for a week from page 10 of this post



htboston said:


> per day or that whole week?


Hey htboston.....I'm posting your avatar and remember you have to make twenty posts with it this week... EAGLES!!!!!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Most enjoyable Super Bowl and best result in years.


----------



## Munch Mania (Dec 26, 2017)

Well shiiit if were out here getting buddy buddy and drinking coffee together after long nights and sharing stories of crappy pax then I'm in. LA, OC and IE. I'm all over the place since I'm an uber driver. Hmuuuuu.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> You don't need an Allen wrench to tighten coaxial cables. I liked the "I needed something hot and brown..." that's better than cliche laying cable puns.


you should change your user name to cougar, just saying. not a bad photo


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

gofry said:


> Meeting any of the losers on this site in person is not a good idea.


Don't knock it til you try it


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't knock it til you try it


wouldn't mind meeting thatridesharegirl and taking her out to the movies or a day at the santa monica pier or a road trip up north to the wilderness for a picnic.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

htboston said:


> wouldn't mind meeting thatridesharegirl and taking her out to the movies or a day at the santa monica pier or a road trip up north to the wilderness for a picnic.


You should probably wait until you get a new avatar... just sayin


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> You should probably wait until you get a new avatar... just sayin


lost a bet...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> wouldn't mind meeting thatridesharegirl and taking her out to the movies or a day at the santa monica pier or a road trip up north to the wilderness for a picnic.


Oh, well this is awkward.

I thought you wanted to meet me


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Oh, well this is awkward.
> 
> I thought you wanted to meet me


i'll take you up to the woods alright like old yeller


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

htboston said:


> you should change your user name to cougar, just saying. not a bad photo


Hahaha when I joined wasaayyy back when I thought it was a "rule" to somehow use "Uber" in your screen name since everyone else did so hence couber. I found it quite clever. Cougar wouldn't fit now since ima eunuch. Reluctantly so.



htboston said:


> you should change your user name to cougar, just saying. not a bad photo


Hey, thanks, and your avatar is slamming.

And I can't find it now but who said meeting anyone from here is just a fat no?? I am flipping fascinating bubba and you would have a shit ton o' fun with me!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> ima eunuch


you really a former dude? i have no problem with transsexuals. i just dont wanna flirt with one lol. but if you are just an older lady with that type of humor, then hello there

i lost a bet with someone on here, which is why i have this avatar at the moment until sunday night


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

2Cents said:


> View attachment 202358


Jajajajaja



htboston said:


> you really a former dude? i have no problem with transsexuals. i just dont wanna flirt with one lol. but if you are just an older lady with that type of humor, then hello there
> 
> i lost a bet with someone on here, which is why i have this avatar at the moment until sunday night


I know I'm up to speed.



htboston said:


> you really a former dude? i have no problem with transsexuals. i just dont wanna flirt with one lol. but if you are just an older lady with that type of humor, then hello there
> 
> i lost a bet with someone on here, which is why i have this avatar at the moment until sunday night


Whoa huh?? Eunuch is wrong word. Asexual might be more appropriate. Just meant no activity not that I'm transgender or no a female born and shall die such. 49. Old. But so immature.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> 49. Old. But so immature.


When males become older, they tend to chase after younger females and stop appreciating older women their age. I'm in my 20s and appreciate women of all kinds. Especially a fine glass of wine with blue eyes like yourself, lmao


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> I am flipping fascinating bubba and you would have a shit ton o' fun with me!


Make it happen Boston!!!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Make it happen Boston!!!











don't watch the office but find this hilarious


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

htboston said:


> View attachment 202567
> 
> don't watch the office but find this hilarious


If you need your avatar to flirt and put back Brady nightly, I'm fine.....don't want to be a blocker dude.

Though I think that avatar is bringing you babe good luck


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> If you need your avatar to flirt and put back Brady nightly, I'm fine.....don't want to be a blocker dude


nah. im good. i know probably nothing gonna happen anyway, even if i have my toes and fingers crossed lol


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

htboston said:


> nah. im good. i know probably nothing gonna happen anyway, even if i have my toes and fingers crossed lol


Goodluck....she sounds like fun!!!


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

htboston said:


> When males become older, they tend to chase after younger females and stop appreciating older women their age. I'm in my 20s and appreciate women of all kinds. Especially a fine glass of wine with blue eyes like yourself, lmao


Holla!

Alas, Boston is so far from Houston. It'll never work. We're doomed.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I'll holla..


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> Holla!
> 
> Alas, Boston is so far from Houston. It'll never work. We're doomed.


Never say never.
Uber flying pigs cars will be here in the next year or so.
It's true! - I read it in an Uber dross press release.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> Holla!
> 
> Alas, Boston is so far from Houston. It'll never work. We're doomed.


hahah, 4 hr plane ride. Just saying.

When I get there, I would sip slowly like a fine glass of wine and appreciate every last drop


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

htboston said:


> hahah, 4 hr plane ride. Just saying.
> 
> When I get there, I would sip you slowly like a fine glass of wine and appreciate every last drop


Lol....I knew you'd be back


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

htboston said:


> hahah, 4 hr plane ride. Just saying.
> 
> When I get there, I would sip slowly like a fine glass of wine and appreciate every last drop


Ok prove it



Lowestformofwit said:


> Never say never.
> Uber flying pigs cars will be here in the next year or so.
> It's true! - I read it in an Uber dross press release.


So it must be true!

Y'all just don't even know how delightful it is to think this all true!! Thank you!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

htboston said:


> hahah, 4 hr plane ride. Just saying.
> 
> When I get there, I would sip slowly like a fine glass of wine and appreciate every last drop


You flying one way or round trip?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Anyone heard from my girl?

She must have changed her number

thatridesharegirl


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Anyone heard from my girl? She must have changed her number
> thatridesharegirl


I haven't seen her post here in a while.
I noticed you were gone a while also.....


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I haven't seen her post here in a while.
> I noticed you where gone a while also.....


The mystery deepens...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I haven't seen her post here in a while.
> I noticed you were gone a while also.....


Appreciate you noticing.

I can neither confirm nor deny

But still our good friend has not been as fortunate as me.

Hope the fires didn't affect her



KD_LA said:


> The mystery deepens...
> View attachment 276675


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


>


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Welcome back from forum rehab


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Welcome back from forum rehab


You mean forum relapse!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hope your vacation gave you time to reflect.....lol....did you get a tan?

BTW where's thatridesharegirl been at?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Anyone heard from my girl?
> 
> She must have changed her number
> 
> thatridesharegirl


There's this ingenious function on phones nowadays, called Block Caller. Just sayin'.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DocT said:


> There's this ingenious function on phones nowadays, called Block Caller. Just sayin'.


Only if her man got a hold of it


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm interested to hear if that 4 hour plane ride took place.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Only if her man got a hold of it


She went to the moderator training center and never returned.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> She went to the moderator training center and never came returned.


Good point.

I would have never had coffee with a mod. 
Except maybe my other girl sellkatsell44


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> She went to the moderator training center and never came returned.


That comment is against the TOS of UP haha


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> That comment is against the TOS of UP haha


Probably is


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> That comment is against the TOS of UP haha


It's next to the building where Uber's customer service is.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

MadePenniesToday said:


> I'm interested to hear if that 4 hour plane ride took place.


I'm interested to hear what Mrs. Cableguynoe has to say about all this!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> I'm interested to hear what Mrs. Cableguynoe has to say about all this!


She doesn't drink coffee


----------

